# Custom made Superman/Batman Nappies (LOOK WHATS ARRIVED!!!!)



## xxxjacxxx

As a few of you have expressed an interest in these custom nappies I am getting made, I have all the info here now if you want to go ahead and order one (or two, or three:haha:)

The lady is WAHM based in Australia...her website name is
https://www.bubbamoo.com.au/

Her FB page is : https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Bubba-Moo/93508014587?ref=ts

All her nappies are AI2 (No Wraps needed)

I am most interested in her OS (one size) nappies...these will fit from 4-5kg upto 16kg+ (8lbs - 35lbs+) :thumbup:
OSFM info *here*

Superman nappy- OS SI2, BLUE COBALT minkie outer with red fleece inner, 

this on back 
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/nappies/supermanlogo.jpg
sized 3 1/2 inches wide x 2 1/2 inches tall
with 'Super Baby' arched around the top in red..(can change this wording to your own if you want)

Batman Nappy- OS SI2, black minkie outer, yellow fleece inner
*Yellow colour sample* (same as on hat)
*Black Minkie colour sample* (top of nappy)
this on the back:
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/nappies/p-18879.jpg
with 'Baby Batman' arched over the top (or underneath) 

*cost each nappy will be £24.00
(without shipping)
* 
Shipping:
*£34.31 postage for 8 nappies*

australia post website....https://auspost.com.au/apps/international-parcel.html
each nappy weighs approx 200 g 

So as it stands we have*8* * nappies ordered, it will cost £24.00 *EACH NAPPY and SHIPPING of £4.29 EACH NAPPY-
TOTAL EACH NAPPY- *£28.39* (at the moment)

Obviously this is airmail postage and is only calculated shipping to me, we would have to sort out shipping to each of you once they arrive.

Expensive I know, but I'm ordering 2 (i think) so wondered if anyone else wants one. :flower:

List
*Me- 1 os superman & 1 os batman*:thumbup:
*Sahara- 1 OS superman *:thumbup:
*DopeyJopey - 1 OS Superman *:thumbup:
*retromum- 1 os Superman*:thumbup:
*DueMarch2nd - 1 os superman & 1 os batman
Amanda- 1 OS superbaby**
*


----------



## sahara

can i be in for AI2 OS Superman nappy please Jac x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

you can:thumbup:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'll go for a superbaby please Jac. This soooooo makes up for not being able to work out the WN website :happydance:


----------



## Hayley90

Im gonna say batman, then i looked through her fb... and she makes caterpillar nappies too :haha:

put me down for batman, but ill confirm later, want liam to see first x


----------



## retromum1

Put me down for a superman and I'll have a think about the batman!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I want one will have a think about which one !


----------



## mommyof3co

Sorry I wasn't able to find anyone :( I was still looking but everything I was finding was saying they couldn't because of licensing issue, I'm glad you found someone!!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks Beth!

Ive hunted high and low too, its a hard thing to find! x

Of course, if any of you see anything else you want off her then it can be added in with the order:thumbup:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

xxxjacxxx said:


> Thanks Beth!
> 
> Ive hunted high and low too, its a hard thing to find! x
> 
> Of course, if any of you see anything else you want off her then it can be added in with the order:thumbup:

Those wee cones look awesome.. in reality I don't think i'd use them though! x


----------



## Twiglet

Please can I have a SuperBaby OS :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Dopeyjopey said:


> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Beth!
> 
> Ive hunted high and low too, its a hard thing to find! x
> 
> Of course, if any of you see anything else you want off her then it can be added in with the order:thumbup:
> 
> Those wee cones look awesome.. in reality I don't think i'd use them though! xClick to expand...

I eyed them up, how funny! Couldn't imagine using them on Leo though :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1302

xxxjacxxx said:


> Thanks Beth!
> 
> Ive hunted high and low too, its a hard thing to find! x
> 
> Of course, if any of you see anything else you want off her then it can be added in with the order:thumbup:

Oh I just PMd you that same question!

Right i'm off to pick :thumbup:

EDIT, NO I am going to resist - everything I am liking I can get almost the same from WN for a bit less!!!!!


----------



## 4boys4years

how much would a vhc one be?

omg now these are cute! 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs272.snc1/9925_145169374587_93508014587_2458088_5518991_n.jpg

eek there;s 2d zoo and groovy guitars on her fb page too! Can we get those?


----------



## Laura12355

I'll have a superman please :) x x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

4boys4years said:


> how much would a vhc one be?
> 
> omg now these are cute!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs272.snc1/9925_145169374587_93508014587_2458088_5518991_n.jpg
> 
> eek there;s 2d zoo and groovy guitars on her fb page too! Can we get those?

Just let me know what you want and I will get a price off her:thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Girls I'm away this weekend so am giving you all until monday afternoon-ish to get me your order and payment.

edit: Could you possibly be around monday afternoon to send over payment? I cant really give you an accurate price until I know how many nappies I'm ordering...iykwim
I'm gonna have to ask that you either 'gift' your payment across or cover the fee's:blush:

x


----------



## retromum1

I'm just going to stick to the superman please Jac, let me know you pp address and price and I'll send it over


----------



## 4boys4years

can you find out how much a onesize and large snap one would be please? interested in vhc, blue zoo and groovy guitar, depends on price though. I have to take Noah for a hospital appointment on monday afternoon though...


----------



## Lisa1302

Can you send me your PP address please?

fanks!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

4boys4years said:


> can you find out how much a onesize and large snap one would be please? interested in vhc, blue zoo and groovy guitar, depends on price though. I have to take Noah for a hospital appointment on monday afternoon though...

OS and large snap in which hun? in each of the ones you mentioned?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i think it would be best tp pm us all you pp address on a mass pm or something monday morning x


----------



## 4boys4years

xxxjacxxx said:


> 4boys4years said:
> 
> 
> can you find out how much a onesize and large snap one would be please? interested in vhc, blue zoo and groovy guitar, depends on price though. I have to take Noah for a hospital appointment on monday afternoon though...
> 
> OS and large snap in which hun? in each of the ones you mentioned?Click to expand...

yes please hun, not sure which i'd want in what size, depends on price i guess, thankyou x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yes I will do a mass PM monday morning to everyone with my paypal addy in.

Ive e-mailed her with regards to your request 4boys...I'm not going to be here now until sunday afternoon so will update you with prices then.

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

4boys4years said:


> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4boys4years said:
> 
> 
> can you find out how much a onesize and large snap one would be please? interested in vhc, blue zoo and groovy guitar, depends on price though. I have to take Noah for a hospital appointment on monday afternoon though...
> 
> OS and large snap in which hun? in each of the ones you mentioned?Click to expand...
> 
> yes please hun, not sure which i'd want in what size, depends on price i guess, thankyou xClick to expand...

She's e-mailed me back Hun and all cotton print os nappies are $33 and large side snaps $38.95 this is in Australian dollars so do a quick conversion to uk. I'm on my phone ATM so can't do it x

edit: $33 is £19.25 and $38.95 is £22.72 (plus p&p for each nappy)


----------



## 4boys4years

thankyou, will have a think about it and lyk tomorrow x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OK, I have 11 nappies wanted....I am about to put the pm's together with payment details etc, is there anything any one else wants before I do? 

Those wanting can you check I have your order right on the first post pls:flower:


----------



## retromum1

Perfect for my order, thanks for doing this Jaq xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ok 11 nappies in total, PM's with paypal address sent to all who requested these fab nappies! 

As soon as full payment is received for all nappies, I will send over the order!

YW retromum x


----------



## Laura12355

Sorry Jac i meant to PM you yesterday i'm going have to cancel my order cos my car boke down on saturday and i need save all my money to get it fixed.

I am ABSOLUTLY gutted

and if anyone cant get a good fit or anything i'll have 1st dibs and pay the total cost

x


----------



## retromum1

All paid Jaq I am so excited!!!


----------



## sahara

paid :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks girls. 

3 have cancelled so it will make a little difference to the price, so when I have all the paid orders in I'll refund you all your bits. x


----------



## Hayley90

:cry: sorry Jac, i'm not allowed as its either the nappy or OHs phone bill :cry:

Im really sorry if that affects the other prices, i feel so bad :( 

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

its ok, your not the only one x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i am all paid, how will it affect it?


----------



## Lisa1302

Done diddly done! 
hehe Amanda!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

LOL Lisa! Ok all paid for!

Due to some people dropping out Ive had to recalculate the shipping, it comes out at £4.29 each nappy instead of £4.07:wacko:

are you girls ok with me just adding the extra 22p onto your postage costs when they get to me? saves you all pp'ing 22p extra over?


----------



## retromum1

Sounds perfect otherwise that will be a bit of a disappointing you've go funds! :haha:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok, all all paid over...

can I just double check everyone is ok with the wordings, colours of nappies as they can be changed to suit....ie, red on front and vice versa, writing above logo...


----------



## Lisa1302

Thats fine for me - colours etc also fine


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'm fine with the description and to add the 22p on for postage later. Thanks again :flower:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

girls, Loooookkkk!!!

Clare's put the embroidery on FB of our nappies!

she's e-mailed me to say they should ready and sent out by the end of this week! eeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk!!

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...131484#!/photo.php?pid=4410975&id=93508014587

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4411790&id=93508014587&fbid=417624754587


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'm so excited!!


----------



## Lisa1302

ooowwwwwwww how cute do they look!


----------



## retromum1

Yay they look fab I can't wait. I've already brought a t-shirt to match!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

retromum1 said:


> Yay they look fab I can't wait. I've already brought a t-shirt to match!

OMG where from??? I want one!


----------



## Twiglet

Next have some T-Shirts in atm, A has a superman and a batman one for when he's a bit bigger :thumbup:


----------



## retromum1

H&M £2.99!!! and I brought a sleepsuit with a massive superman logo in the middle


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Did I miss this? :( xx


----------



## Lisa1302

OOh I cant wait!

My friend found out what I was getting her - my silly mistake! I always clear my FB wall of the updates that show what I've posted on...but last night I hadn't cleaned it yet and she saw I posted on the BM photo and guessed...naughty bugger...oh well she loved it lol!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwww katy, you did!

do you want me to e-mail her and see if she can do another? What do you want? x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It's alright Jac, I'm gonna be sensible. 

Thanks anyway though xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok hun, NP x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

she has posted the finished batman one on fb jac :D its so cute, i cant wait! she even made that her profile pic!!


----------



## Lisa1302

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs111.ash2/38874_419784869587_93508014587_4467666_1549364_n.jpg:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oooh that is fab!! i am so excited now!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Lisa1302 said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs111.ash2/38874_419784869587_93508014587_4467666_1549364_n.jpg:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


OMFG!!! IIIIII Cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwimama

they look brilliant! Let me know what the nappies are like because I might get her to do some custom ones for me, it would be cheaper than getting a wn sent over from the UK. They do look quite similar to the wn to me?


----------



## 4boys4years

Totally kicking myself here! I love the superbaby one! :cry:


----------



## Rach28

You and me both 4boys :dohh:

That nappy is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I had an e-mail this morning to say the parcel was posted yesterday.:happydance:

She advised me that shipping usually takes between 1 and 3 weeks, so all fingers crossed it arrives handy!!!


----------



## 4boys4years

Can i please please ask for dibs if anyone doesn't get on with their superbaby one? xx

:help:


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Ugh! I missed this!! I want one of each!!

Jealous. :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

sooooooooooooooooooooooo excited!!


----------



## Laura12355

I missed out cos my car broke down

But i've e mailed her so now i get one WHHEEYYY!!!!!

I wont get mine till after you lot but im still very exciteddd x x


----------



## 4boys4years

how much is it costing you hun? Was just thinking about emailing myself :)


----------



## Laura12355

Its £30.36 all together :) x


----------



## Arcanegirl

For those who have batman nappies, i saw this in Asda yesterday :D 
https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/printed-batman-top/GEM47168,default,pd.html


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OMG AG! I spotted this in George today but they didn't have Leo's size!! Thank you, I shall order that now! x


----------



## Laura12355

I got these fom asda a while ago. not sure if they still do them https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f7/grrlface/DSCF0074.jpg


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think those ones are ex stock now :)
Somethin in my head says i saw a superman top aswell, but i cant find it


----------



## Laura12355

gutted i was going go up tomorrow and buy some more cos hes too big for them now :( x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I found a superman romper suit in h&m today. Shame it won't show off the nappy, i might have to get the scissors out!


----------



## Laura12355

Dopeyjopey said:


> I found a superman romper suit in h&m today. Shame it won't show off the nappy, i might have to get the scissors out!

I dont live anywhere near a h&m. :( but defo get your scissors out ! x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Do h&m not do online shopping? x


----------



## Laura12355

dont think so :(


----------



## retromum1

I got that one as well dopeyjopey, it's a shame it's not a t-shirt but I also got a grey t-shirt with superman on from there as well. The don't do online shopping which is :( I saw the batman in Asda as well but not a superman one :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Look what I got!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/nappies/IMG_6054.jpg

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Eeeeeeeeeeeee! I'm so excited i might wee myself! :haha:


----------



## Rach28

OMG they are amazing :thumbup:

So wish I had ordered one now :dohh:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I wish i'd ordered a batman one too. First dibs if anyone sells? :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ill sort out everyones PM's later and will post them all out tomorrow x


----------



## 4boys4years

Please remember my dibs if anyone doesn't get on with their's! Either will do, i'm kicking myself here! Going to hold out for one till next month's child benefit so hoping someone caves before then so i don't have to buy new and wait!


----------



## Laura12355

How long did they take to come jac? I've been waiting for mine for 4 days and am already becoming quite impatient lol x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

she e-mailed me on thursday to say they had been posted and they arrived this morning!


----------



## Lisa1302

oh wow they look great! I will send the postage money as soon as you let me know how much they are to post (don't forget the 22p!!)


----------



## retromum1

OMG I can't wait, I will resend you my address just in case as I would be so so :( if this one got lost. 

I am going to see how I get on with this one and then get a baby batman one so maybe we could do another co-op for those who missed out first time xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

retromum1 said:


> OMG I can't wait, I will resend you my address just in case as I would be so so :( if this one got lost.
> 
> I am going to see how I get on with this one and then get a baby batman one so maybe we could do another co-op for those who missed out first time xxx

I am going to send them all recorded delivery hun, to be on the safe side. x


----------



## 4boys4years

Mrs K on CNT has a batman tshirt for sale girls, i've bought from her before so is trustworthy ;) I'd buy it myself but don't have a batman nappy :cry:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

what size is it 4b4y? can you hold it for me? i am having cnt issues at the moment


----------



## DueMarch2nd

plus i cant find it, what section is it in/


----------



## 4boys4years

just seen your response sorry, they're here.

https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=54350

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4857732567/in/set-72157607339556030/

She's bundled the tops together but might split? x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

agh! its way too big :(


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I got them today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna put them on, take a pic, then chuck them in the wash :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Where's miiiiiiiiiiiine? My postie is rubbish. He'll stick the card through my letterbox and leg it as usual.


----------



## Lisa1302

My postie hasn't been yet - So I am hoping!!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awww they should all arrive today!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







013 - Copy.JPG
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 10









014 - Copy.JPG
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 10









016 - Copy.JPG
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 8









017 - Copy.JPG
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wohoo::wohoo:

Awwww he looks a right little cutie!!!!

What do you think of the fit hun? its perfect on Leo...I want more now!


----------



## 4boys4years

<<<< green with envy


----------



## Dopeyjopey

EEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! It arrived (with the issy :happydance:) and is so soft! If Albert wasn't being a grumpy PITA I'd get it on him to model. But he is. Rubbish. ;)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I really love the fit! I want loads now! :haha: it looks super absorbant too!


----------



## Lisa1302

ohhh mine arrived! I am a bit baffled as to how it goes BTP, as the poppers are quite odd! off to check before I send it to my friend!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Lisa - once you've worked it out could you tell me please? :) 

Albert is being a grump so I can't get it on him to try!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

the info is in the OP about how the osfm works x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

its a bit like a cushie


----------



## 4boys4years

do they fit like a CT? wondering whether it's worth me still stalking here for them :haha:


----------



## Lisa1302

Dopeyjopey said:


> Lisa - once you've worked it out could you tell me please? :)
> 
> Albert is being a grump so I can't get it on him to try!

lol the best way is to look on the site - cos its hard to explain!

https://www.bubbamoo.com.au/pages/osfm-nappy-explained

I am not 100% sure I understand it though - there only appears to be 2 rise settings (full size, and with the poppers snapped together) - yet on that page it mentions small medium and large


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Thanks dm2, i really do need to learn how to look properly :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

no i dont think they fit like a cushie, i actually dont know what they fit like


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ive not looked how they go BTP as they fit Leo as they came:shrug:

I do love the fit though...! I'm thinking of doing another coop to her as I love these

would anyone else be interested in anything from her?


----------



## Lliena

If she makes girlie nappies too I would def be interested :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'd order another :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

yeah i seen a car one i'd like similar, i'd be interested in a co op :) also, would she do transformers since she doesnt need to worry about copyrights?


----------



## Kota

i've ordered a baby batman from her as i love it so much!! if theres a co op then i'd be interested but i'd have to find out if she can post to me direct as theres no point in it being sent to uk then back to aust.


----------



## Kota

ohhh, transformers would be cool!! or spiderman! in fact, i'd be happy with any marvel hero nappy! lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I shall ask her girls!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

And can you see if she would post them direct anyway? I've been in co ops on another site and they post direct to us :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Anyone washed theirs yet? Did the colour run at all?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Mine have been washed twice and no colour run!:happydance:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Thanks jac, didn't want to risk ruining anything! :thumbup:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

no colour run for me either!


----------



## Kirstin

Are there enough people wanting one to do another order?:)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I dont know.....who wants in on another order?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

jac you've asked that before :lol: make a new thread! i'll be in it!


----------



## retromum1

Here is Jasper in his Superman nappy, I love it they're such a brilliant fit 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs301.snc4/40383_478923598241_501483241_6815038_7408127_n.jpg


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

how much did they cost all in like? I would want both but with no writing. Could that be done?

x


----------



## Rach28

I showed DH the pics of them, he loves them so may be able to tempt him into being in on another order!

Retromum - where did you get those babylegs from with the pandas on in that pic - I want some!!!!


----------



## 4boys4years

we'd be in :thumbup: just shown my OH and he likes them :D I would want different coloured inners if possible i'm funny with inners :blush:


----------



## Kirstin

I want a batman one :D


----------



## jms895

Oooh I like too :D


----------



## Lliena

Id be in for a girlie one :)


----------



## Laura12355

Mine arrived this morning!! :) Only ordered it last fri so Very impressed. Strip washing today so it'll have to wait to be washed. So lovely though :) x


----------

